# Load for elk



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I have recently acquired a CVA Kodiak. I got it off KSL for only $75. It is very lightly used and I am pretty pumped to have gotten one for so cheap. I have been reading on this sight and others and everyone seems to say that you need to try several different loads to determine what is best for your particular gun. I would prefer not to have to break the bank by buying every type of bullet and powder charge, so I thought I would ask you guys. Is there anyone out there with a Kodiak or similar gun that could recommend a good load for elk?
Thanks!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

if its a .50 cal,,,

Use 100 grains pyrodex & Hornady sabot 50/45 250 gr sst low drag.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Thumbs up on that recipe!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd prefer the 300 grain SST or Barnes, but it's hard to go wrong with 2 pellets of Pyrodex or Triple 7 and an SST. Swab your bore after each shot and you should be able to get some pretty decent groups.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually, I have used BOTH recipes above with great success. Also, the Thompson Center saboted bullets are pretty darn good. I would stick with the SST's, if I had to do it again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

300grn XTP over 120grns Pyro RS, worked great for me.


-DallanC


----------

